# Question about water pumps



## Omni (Jul 7, 2016)

Good Evening All

Trying to bring the engine bay of the wife's '66 GTO Tri-Power back to stock appearance.

Can anyone tell me where the water pump mounting studs (four in total - I think) are located?

I cannot find any decent pics that show them.

Thanks to all who respond.

Omni


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

There are 3, the four are used for the fan.
The three go along the bottom of the timing chain cover.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/whatzit-mystery-water-pump-rubber-ring-37945/

Scroll down for exploded view


----------



## Omni (Jul 7, 2016)

Goat Roper

Tanks for the info.
I looked at the exploded diagrams in the attachment and found a picture.

Thanks again

Omni


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Omni said:


> Goat Roper
> 
> Tanks for the info.
> I looked at the exploded diagrams in the attachment and found a picture.
> ...


You're welcome Omni, you can find a lot of the answers to your questions quicker by using the search feature.


----------

